
Ask HN: Alternatives to TinyLetter? - exolymph
Basically, I want a newsletter service that is just like TinyLetter but doesn&#x27;t output garbage HTML full of unnecessary `span` and `div` tags. (MailChimp is an equal offender.) Preferably the HTML editor would be just as friendly as the WYSIWYG editor. I am willing to pay.<p>To be clear, I&#x27;d prefer a service that is aimed at writing rather than links. (This rules about Curated, unfortunately.) Does what I&#x27;m looking for exist?
======
nceruchalu
Yes what you're looking for does exist. Check out
[https://volleyy.com](https://volleyy.com) and see if it meets your needs.
[Disclosure: I'm one of the makers of Volleyy]

Our content editor looks a lot like the medium editor, and we are launching on
RSS-to-email functionality this week.

------
Tomte
My reason for not using TinyLetter is that they insist on putting your post
address in each and every mail.

~~~
exolymph
That's a legal requirement: [https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/can...](https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/can-spam-act-compliance-guide-business)

